# Automator



## cvldudu (5 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous,
je suis à la recherche d'un code pour automator afin de faire une extinction automatique de mon macbookpro.
voici le cahier des charges :


 Saisie du temps restant (et/ou heure) avant fermeture de tous les programmes puis du shut down

 Demande de confirmation

 Possibilité de désactiver l'action pendant le temps restant avant son éxecution (arrêt du pc)

Je vous remercie par ailleurs de m'expliquer aussi comment intégrer ce bout de code à automator, bref comment ajouter la clé au registre (oui habitude de windowsien et de linuxien).
Sur ce, bonne soirée à tous


----------

